# I Tinc I've lost my mind.



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Last September I purchased a sexed pair of S. Cobalt Tincs. Last fall I lost the "male" to illness. Looking at my lonely "female" now months later I'm not sure if I lost my male or my female??? Here are some pictures, hopefully someone can sex her, as I've lost my mind and am no longer sure which of the two I lost.... So she's about 1.5 years old now...Guess time plays tricks on the mind...

LOL, sry about the coco-fiber on her, put here in a small temp container to get the shots, she's a fast little bugger...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

any body have a female/male that they could compare too??


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

in picture 5 the top pads really look alot like all my male tincs, and the side view picture also kinda looks like a male just from the more streamline look, rather then the robust shape most females take on, but its still a bit hard to tell


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

i say male.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not completely sure but I would guess its a male too. The toe pads look fairly wide to me.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hopefully he has found this out already, since he posted it in March of '08 
Scott


----------

